# How much do they really know?



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Rodeo is my heart and soul but I've wondered a few times what she thinks of me. As she's gotten older she's gotten so much more independent. She is a very obedient (usually) dog and perfect in every way but lately she seems to enjoy just doing her own thing more than wanting to play with me. She seems very happy to have Duke to play with but I guess I got used to her being my shadow when it was just the two of us. 

Now I'm having to rethink my doubts however. I started coming down sick last night and even though I started my antibiotics right away, I'm feeling much worse this morning. Rodeo won't leave me for more than a few seconds. She's babysitting Duke for me but they are both at my feet as I type. Rodeo has always been the type to follow me when I leave the room but once she sees where I am she usually goes back to whatever she was doing before. I got hit my a wave of nausea a minute ago and thought I was going to be sick so I took off to the bathroom and just hung out for a bit... she actually followed me all the way into the bathroom and laid on the floor until I walked out. I thought it was pretty strange, and not typical of her, but then I remembered that she has done the same thing once before. I was drunk and she stayed glued to my side, wouldn't let me go to the bathroom alone then either. 

I've heard plenty of times that they can pick up on how we feel but I guess I'd never really seen it for myself. I feel loved! Sick, but loved. 

My little guardian currently:










And Duke wanted y'all to know he's helping









They decided to stop wrestling and join me on the couch


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs are very intuitive and when you are sick they are the best buddies to have! Hope your feeling better soon...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I get smothered every time I'm sick, upset or crying LOL

I think they know! 

Get better soon!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm glad my dogs love me enough to care! lol Like I said I've never really seen it first hand so it has brightened my day. BoDuke has decided to be a heating pad and Rodeo is on guard. Any little noise outside and she's alerting me. Man I love these pups.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Duke's face is absolutely precious!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've always questioned how much they knew as well, I learned they are pretty smart and seem to know if you're okay or not! it seems like you have 2 wonderful little shadows, I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Duke's face is absolutely precious!


You mean this face? :biggrin1:












Tobi said:


> I've always questioned how much they knew as well, I learned they are pretty smart and seem to know if you're okay or not! it seems like you have 2 wonderful little shadows, I hope you feel better soon!!


Honestly I sometimes forget Rodeo isn't human. She just has such an intelligent look to her and it's like she understands everything. I think it's the border collie in her. She is much more like a human toddler than a dog. And now I've seen her compassionate side... I just love her  

And thank you everyone for the get well wishes!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Dogs not only will take care of you when you are visibly ill, they can also sense when the aches are inside. Enjoy them and their unconditional love - we give so little when you consider what they give to us.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Dogs not only will take care of you when you are visibly ill, they can also sense when the aches are inside. Enjoy them and their unconditional love - we give so little when you consider what they give to us.


That is so true. I sat in the floor with Rodeo and held her and promised to be the best mom I possibly could. I owe her my life in a lot of ways. I'd live in a cardboard box before I'd give up my babies. I'm definitely NOT of the "it's just a dog" mindset.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

your babies are sosososo cute. i just want to scoop em up and cuddle them both!!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

minnieme said:


> your babies are sosososo cute. i just want to scoop em up and cuddle them both!!!!


Thanks  If you weren't so far away they would love to take you up on that lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

YES I mean that face! Oh, I just want to kiss those soft little puppy lips!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think we do dogs a disservice by trying to humanize them - they are so much more attune to us than we are to them.

This fellow has some very interesting ideas:

Do Dogs Know Us Better Than We Know Ourselves? | Psychology Today 

And he gives this quote from a woman who studies dog behavior: ""The cues we give [dogs] are often subtle. We might not even know that we are giving a different cue when we rise from our chairs to go to the fridge, as opposed to rising to take the dog for a walk. Your dog does."
"

He doesn't even rule out that our dogs read mental images in addition to physical signs, which in itself is a pretty awesome thought.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone is entitled to there own views and beliefs, I'm not pushing mine onto anyone. I know personally dogs know more then we think, way more then people think actually. They can read us like a open book most of the time, depending on the dog. I believe in animal communication; telepathically speaking with animals (I'm currently practicing this) and I've learnt so much more about dogs and the way they view things. It's quite interesting actually. There would be a reason Rode's acting differently and it's not because she doesn't love you, she knows the reason but you don't sadly.*

Also, yes, dogs can see mental images from us.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i listen and look with my other senses, my dogs talk to me.....it's the language of their eyes, the noises they make, the subtle clues they give.

but i have to really listen...they aren't obvious about what they say...unless it has to do with food 

i think we have much to learn from dogs....we just have to shut up once in a while.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great story. Love to hear about dogs being so loyal. My boy is like that, follows me every fricken where I go in the house. Gets all bummed if I tell him to "go to bed". The girl? Meh, she looks at my moving around as an opportunity to go steal something she's not supposed to have...even if it's a seat on the couch.

If I am outside with them and walk from one side of the huge yard to the other, I cannot make it to the other side of the yard before the boy is right there, bounding up to me. The girl? Disinterest. "Oh. So you moved. Anyway, back to this grass...chomp, chomp, chomp."

I don't know if I've been sick, like how sick you were feeling, since I've had them but I always wonder if they know or care when I'm not feeling the best. Have never drank around them...they do not like alcohol...the boy growled at someone who had been drinking when we went for a walk one evening, (wrote about it here). Then again, the person who had been drinking is a downright wanker anyway so maybe it had nothing to do with the alcohol. haha

Anyway, your doggeh loves you. That's awesome.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

xellil said:


> I think we do dogs a disservice by trying to humanize them - they are so much more attune to us than we are to them.
> 
> This fellow has some very interesting ideas:
> 
> ...


What I underlined. I read this book called, "Wesley the Owl" about a research student and her owl. In it she talked about the owl reading her mental images. Since then, I try to send my pets mental images all the time. I have no idea if it works or not, I have nothing to prove it that someone wouldn't say "coincidence" or "anecdotal" evidence...but there are times, like especially with my white cat Serenity...I know she knows exactly what I'm saying even when I'm not talking. 

I think they can. Just how do you prove it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> I think they can. Just how do you prove it?


True. Rebel is exteremely sensitive to my moods. Snorkels isn't - she couldn't really care less about us unless we have food. Since I got her at 12 years old, I decided to get a pet communicator to tell me about her.

Sad to say, it was ridiculous. Snorkels does NOT want a calender of herself, and she doesn't worry about having bad breath. Anyone who could "read" even one of her brain cells would know all she thinks about is food. I was thinking more along the lines of finding out if she feels ok or is in pain, and if she's happy in our house etc. And I get told she would like a chicken nugget? Sure, and the whole chiken and a few cows to go along with it.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

. Stupid error with edit.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> What I underlined. *I read this book called, "Wesley the Owl" about a research student and her owl. *In it she talked about the owl reading her mental images. *Since then, I try to send my pets mental images all the time. *I have no idea if it works or not, I have nothing to prove it that someone wouldn't say "coincidence" or "anecdotal" evidence...but there are times, like especially with my white cat Serenity...I know she knows exactly what I'm saying even when I'm not talking. *
> 
> I think they can. *Just how do you prove it?


Have you ever heard of Animal Communication?. It does work, the images your sending to your animals and I think that's awesome your doing that. It's a shame your not hearing them/seeing images back. I have done many readings for people over the Internet and the proof is right there when the owners verify what I've heard. I'll tell them what the animal sas/shown me, they'll let me know if I was right/wrong and I've had awesome results. It's truly an amazing thing. That's proof enough for me.*

Piece of advice, keep an open mind and you may hear them/see say something or show something to you.

It's hard to show full proof and even if you could, some people would dismiss it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AHHHH....Amber...such a sweet story!!

And they both are looking at you with such love.....I love it when my boys do that when I dont feel well!!:smile:

:hug: Get better soon!!!!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> AHHHH....Amber...such a sweet story!!
> 
> And they both are looking at you with such love.....I love it when my boys do that when I dont feel well!!:smile:
> 
> :hug: Get better soon!!!!


I think those are feed me eyes actually hehehe 

And the antibiotics seem to have kicked in so I'm feeling a lot better just dehydrated and puny from not being able to eat.


----------

